# Fly tape + cat = sticky cat!!!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hopefully someone has a brilliant idea who has dealt with this before..... one of the cats somehow jumped up high enough (don't ask me how??) to stick to a fly trap this morning (sigh). Said fly trap was a good eight feet off the ground in the patio. Of course, he pulled it down and had it all wrapped around him, as well as a few plastic bags, feathers, and a water bottle cap (stop laughing!). I got it off him but he is, of course, very sticky now. I've had this happen with a pigeon once (in my early, more naive days  ) and several Dawn washings fixed him up fine. The cat, I'm thinking, is not going to be so placid about several baths. So if anyone has a good idea or thought about how to de-stick the cat without involving water, I'd love to hear it! Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryane,  I'm sorry for the cat but still laughed. I know when we get pigeons in that have been in grease, oil, etc. we do bathe them in Dawn, dry them well and then the next day rub in chinchilla dust. It tends to make the oil ball up and is easier to get off. Don't know if this would help with the kitty. Keep away from ears, nose, eyes and mouth.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor cat. I had to laugh hard though. Whn they get into trouble they can be so funny.
Where is the sticky goo? If it is on the fur, I would just cut/trim it. It will grow back quicly.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

MJ....

Yep....know it's not funny to you _now_ but you'll laugh when you tell the story in years to come.....

I was thinking the same thing as Reti--it might be easier on you and the cat to just trim off the sticky areas. But, I was "googling" around and found this stuff. It's supposed to remove tar and sap, etc., and if it can remove that stuff, I'd say it should work on glue. Have no personal experience at all with the product but if you want to check it out, here's the link:

http://www.northcoastmarines.com/shampoos_conditioners.htm

Good luck!

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I must admit to snickering a bit as well.....(when he's not looking).  Just went after him with the dog clippers, I think I may have had better luck with the bathtub!! Now he's really mad lol. He just looks so pathetic, now he has (other) cat hair, dust bunnies (not that there are areas that need to be swept under around here, ahem ), mucho feathers, and cat nip stuck to him. (The cat nip was a futile effort to calm him down lol). I'll check out that cleaner, and chinchilla dust is a great idea too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have to admit that I laughed too. 

Hoping your poor kitty calms down soon with the junkie effects of the cat nip and that you can safely work your magic to remove the sticky stuff.

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh Lord, I DO hope that Pidgey does NOT look into this thread! No tellin' WHAT he will say!  

That was an interesting referral, Lin. AND, the stuff is for animals!

Have heard of GOOP - OK for animals, Nona?

MJ, depending on how stressful getting that stuff off kitty may be, you may try a tranquilizer to calm him down first.

Let us know what happens and what you decided to do. 

(meanwhile, could he double as a "dust mop?" I'm sorry, but...)


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh Lord, I DO hope that Pidgey does NOT look into this thread! No tellin' WHAT he will say!
> 
> That was an interesting referral, Lin. AND, the stuff is for animals!
> 
> ...


You too may require a tranquilizer while you medicate your cat, arm yourself with the hair clippers again, or worse still..take the cat bath option!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Yeah, Shi, I've used goop for 40 years on hundreds of dogs, a few dozen cats and one rabbit that I recall. Never used it on a pigeon but then pigeons aren't so stupid as to walk through a puddle of #6 heating oil which is always spilled on the streets of NY.
> By the way, Maryjane, should you opt to bathe this cat ....don't forget to put a rubber mat in the sink/tub for the cat to cling to as a bare surface with no traction will terrify him and the claws will end up in YOU. If he's not co-operating.....put him in one of those net laundry bags with only his head out and wash him thru the bag. Use gently running water to bathe as dunking him in a tub of water will cause him to fight for his life!!!!!!!


Nona, you are going to be (and are) invaluable on this site for posting helpful hints in dealing with our animals and birds! THANKS!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For cat people: Just in case you are not sure if your cat is too fat, you may find the following information will remove all doubt:

-Cat door retro-fitted with garage door opener. 
-Confused guests constantly mistaking him for a beanbag chair.
-Fifteen month gestation period, and still no kittens.
-No longer cleans self unless coated in Cheese Whiz.
-Catfood dish replaced by a trough.
-Luxurious shiny black fur replaced by mint green polyester pantsuit.
-It's no longer safe to lift him without a spotter.
-She only catches mice that get trapped in her gravitational pull.
-Has more chins than lives.

Also, since this site is designed to help people accomplish various difficult feats involving their pets, I will have an upcoming helpful guide for giving cats and dogs a pill...often, _quite_ a stressful undertaking!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Detachol works well too .. even on birds that have tangled with a sticky trap:
http://www.delasco.com/pcat/3/Dressings/Detachol_Cons/Detachol_Cons/

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Speaking of fat cats.....this is one of my favorite's..... "Fat Cat Capsizing."


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

little bird said:


> PS I just took a quick glance at the site Linda poisted but I don't see anything there except shampoos and that won't cut the sticky. .


Yes, like I said, I can't personally vouch for the stuff, but if you look at all the different types of shampoos, there are two: "Hairy Beast," and "Wild Thang," and it says that they both remove tar and sap, which are two pretty sticky substances......figured it was worth checking out.

The GOOP sounds good though.....

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Fly trap traps flying cat*

Maryjane,

Just as a precaution, why not contact the manufacturers and/or the distributors of the fly trap. Put the monkey on their shoulders.

There may be something they know aout their product that you don't. Possible effects it might have on a cat which licks and ingests its fur. A common household product is probably not poionous to humans and normal pets, but they should be able to inform you of the best way to clean the cat.

They would/should feel obligated to take your query seriously.

Larry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Groomer Advice! Leave your scissors out of it!!! No scissors! Ever! Scissors and cats are not a match! Cats have what I like to call as "onion" skin. One slip of your snip and that itty bitty teeney weeney cut you just gave your cat turns into a giant round hole!!! The skin peels open revealing tiny vessels and it is stomach turning to look at that hole and know you did that to your pet!!! I've seen it! Never use scissors please! and if you are experienced with animal clippers it certainly does not mean your cat is! If you can get in with a Professional Groomer tomorrow, then leave it to them to de-stick your precious kitty... if you absolutely can not wait then a De-greasing shampoo exists for animals! Dawn Dish Detergent is an excellent home remedy. Put directly onto the areas, minus the head, and rub into coat before introducing water. As you all can imagine, cats and water do not mix. At my shop, I use a cat harness fastened to the wall and a framed square of hardware cloth. The cat sits on the frame which sits slanted in the tup keeping the cat out of the water flow and literally hooked onto the screen! It is far better than cat bags, or laundry style mesh bags which work great for some cats and not so great for others who do nothing but fight fiercely to remove this odd contraption from their bodies and often these fighters will lose nails in the process of trying to wriggle free from this restraint. I had a cat who bit thru its tongue trying to get out of a bag. The harness and the screen is by far the best method for cat bathing that I have come across. I also use Castille Soap on cats with something called Stud Tail. It is a greasy gland around the rear spines and tails and makes for a greasey coat. This may actually work on fly paper glue. After shampooing with Castille Soap, I powder em up with cornstarch. Let the starch soak up the grease and brush or comb thru the coat and rinse. I realize you are at home and must think creatively here. so another thought might be to try Avon Skin So Soft spray. Spray this onto the body areas and work thru the glue with a comb. Use a warm bowl of water to dip/clean your comb as you work the areas. Then use a warm spray bottle of water to sort of rinse these areas... If you happen to have mineral oil in the house, use a dropper to put some in your cats eyes before trying any of the above. This shields the eyes from any product you may end up using. Your best bet is to get in with a Professional Groomer tomorrow, and or call your vet who may be able to help by either shaving the areas or washing your cat. I wish I could physically help you in your dilemna! I had a cat who sat in a pan of cooling homemade peanut brittle!!! That was FUNNY!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Maryjane, what has become of the sticky kitty? Did you find a Groomer? or a simple solution? Did you try to bathe that kitty???? and if so, did you uh, er, survive?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry I was away from the computer for a few days. Inky (the sticky cat) is no longer sticky.......we used a dry shampoo and avoided water, which more or less just made it unsticky. It's almost all gone now. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Am REALLY glad to hear said cat is doing WELL! Y'all may find the following helpful if you have to give a pill...

*HOW TO GIVE PILLS TO CATS & DOGS*

*CATS:*

1.Pick cat up and cradle in crook of left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat’s mouth. Gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop in pill. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.

2.Remove pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

3.Retrieve cat from bedroom and throw soggy pill away.

4.Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws with left hand. Open jaw and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for count of ten.

5.Remove pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.

6.Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while placing wooden ruler just inside mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat’s throat vigorously.

7.Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.

8.Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to restrain cat with head just visible below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, open mouth with pencil and blow down drinking straw.

9.Check label to make sure pill is not harmful to humans! Drink l beer to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse’s forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.

10.Retrieve cat from neighbor’s shed. Get another pill. Open another beer. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.

11.Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Drink beer. Fetch bottle of Scotch. Pour shot, drink. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last Tetanus jab. Apply whiskey compress to cheek to disinfect. Toss back another shot. Throw away T-shirt and fetch new one from bedroom.

12.Ring fire department to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap.

13.Tie front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind to dining room table. Find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by piece of filet steak. Give some water to help wash pill down.

14.Consume remainder of Scotch. Get spouse to drive you to Emergency Room. Sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.

15.Give cat to cat loving friend. Call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.
*******************************
*DOGS:*

1. Wrap it in bacon.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi, LOL....and the sad thing is that some folks will think you're joking!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Shi, LOL....and the sad thing is that some folks will think you're joking!
> 
> Linda



I AM!  Are you sure you didn't mean to say "NOT" joking???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, too funny!!! Cats are amazing that way!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi....LOL....Nope, I said it right.

Your description of trying to medicate a cat is entirely ACCURATE!!!  LOL

NO JOKE!!! 

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Shi....LOL....Nope, I said it right.
> 
> Your description of trying to medicate a cat is entirely ACCURATE!!!  LOL
> 
> ...


Actually, you ARE correct. Although I think that what I posted COULD be a little extreme in SOME cases! LOL 

There is also the same type of thing about giving a cat a bath - somewhere around. Just hysterical!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Good!*

We're gonna have the cat bathing and medicating contest here soon .. Yeah, right ..  

Terry


----------

